# My 2002 Sentra XE



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Yetsreday while driving home from work I noticed that my park break light came on as well as my battery light. They stayed on for about 5-10 minutes then both went off. Has anyone seen this? I popped the hood this morning and cleand the battery posts/cables and cheked to make sure the cables were on good. 

Hope this is nothing getting ready to go out.

TIA

Mike


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Probably was just a bad connection on battery. Battery posts sometimes get a flash corrosion on them, aways a good idea to use a very light coat of vaseline on them to help prevent it.


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Well it was the alternator..... Barley made it to my mechanic, he changed it out along with the belt and a radiator hose that was about to explode.

Car is running really nice now... seems to have more power.


----------

